# Juvenile Shelby Ideal



## blasterracing (Jan 31, 2021)

I am looking to purchase a 20” juvenile Shelby Ideal.  Boys or girls.  
Thanks:  
Tim Newmeyer
Thenewmeyers2@aol.com
419-512-3237


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 31, 2021)

I had a stunning girl's frame project at MLC a few years ago.  It sat there all week; at the end someone in Ohio bought it.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 31, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I had a stunning girl's frame project at MLC a few years ago.  It sat there all week; at the end someone in Ohio bought it.



Figures.  Keep me in mind in the future if you run across another please.

TIM


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 1, 2021)

I have this one sans the Wright / Morgan tires but it is full sized:








						Sold - 1899 Shelby Ideal Womans 28" Wooden Wheel Bicycle, Amazing Original | Archive (sold)
					

1899  Shelby  Ideal  28"  Woman's Wooden Wheel Bicycle, Incredible Original Condition, I think a lot of you have seen this beauty before, either in Trexlertown or on the Cabe. It doesn't get much better in condition on this type bike, but it does have a separation in the seat tube on the frame...




					thecabe.com


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 1, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I have this one sans the Wright / Morgan tires but it is full sized:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate that, but I really am looking for a 20" only.   I have a few full size ones.  Thank you again.

TIM


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 15, 2021)

Still searching.  There has to be a 20" Shelby Ideal available out there somewhere?  


Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio
419-512-3237 cell/text
thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (May 25, 2021)

Also looking for any Shelby Ideal headbadges.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------

